# First Layout- nor so great Update



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Some landscaping added


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Ponds added


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

You have actually accomplished more then the many “armchair” modellers out there. Keep moving forward, as I still change things on my railway that to many people looks finished...cheers


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The trees look good. They do make a difference.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

Looks good. I'd ask if the lamp posts light up.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Stan D said:


> Looks good. I'd ask if the lamp posts light up.


Everything lights up. Traffic l[ghts and stop ahead sign not lit yet. My camera does not focus well in dark.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Street view.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Try again- street view, wont post right picture although I selected the street view.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

I do not want to landscape the ground right now. I ordered ten trees to fill the perimeter of layout, Any other suggestions for this beginner?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I started my first layout in the early 60's when I was in high school. Thru the years I've built 4 others, none were ever completed to the extent yours is. It's all a matter of what you like to do. I like wiring up the layout, so i've experimented endlessly on track laying and the electrical end. That's what is great about this hobby. Lots of different things that you can do and it's your layout, you get to call it quits and start all over or continue to tweak the existing layout. Whatever you enjoy.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Adding this to far right corner. Large, but in corner will look ok.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Jim you keep going like this and you're gonna have to change the thread title.  

Looking kind of cutie, I like it. :appl:
Nice cars as well. 

Magic


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

The new fire house & city Hall building in the upper right does fill out the layout and looks bigger.


----------

